# Spinone Italiano dog breed



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2021)

I thought I knew every dog breed in existence, but have never heard of the Spinone Italiano. I came across the name in a Peter James book I'm reading.

Anyone else know of this breed?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spinone_Italiano


----------



## Jules (Nov 25, 2021)

Never heard of it and know it would never be in my budget.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2021)

It seems every time I watch the  Westminster Dog Show (yearly in New York),      they are introducing a new breed or two..  
not sure what qualifies new breeds to be recognized.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> It seems every time I watch the  Westminster Dog Show (yearly in New York),      they are introducing a new breed or two..
> not sure what qualifies new breeds to be recognized.


The breed has apparently been around since 1470 .. just that I'd never heard of it before.

I love watching the Westminster Dog Show.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2021)

Spinone Italiano at Westminster​


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 25, 2021)

I met some at AKC shows. They are wonderful dogs. I'd have one in a quick minute if I had the energy to keep it happy. it's been around for a long time in Europe.

https://www.akc.org/dog-breeds/spinone-italiano/


----------

